# Visa 485(Subsequent Entrant)



## Help (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone

My husband has a Australian GSM Visa 485 and I have applied for GSM 485 (Subsequent entrant) through the status of my Husband visa and its pending. My husband is planning to apply for Visa -885 now before reaching his 30 years of age.

So, can anybody tell me that whether his application for Visa 885 will affect my application or not ?



Regards
Help ..


----------



## Help (Jun 8, 2010)

Kindly reply if anybody has any clue about the above scenario .. 

Reagrds
Help


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry that there hasn't been any replies - that probably means that you need to talk to an agent. We're not experts here (apart from SOMV and Alan Collett you are agents) - we are people sharing our experiences. 

Let us know how you get on,
Karen


----------



## pancha69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Help said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My husband has a Australian GSM Visa 485 and I have applied for GSM 485 (Subsequent entrant) through the status of my Husband visa and its pending. My husband is planning to apply for Visa -885 now before reaching his 30 years of age.
> 
> ...


yes it will affect your application.

what u need to do is come down to australia on 485 and then tell ur hubby to apply for 885 and add u as a dependant.

else u will have to wait till his 885 is granted n then add u as dependant. 

if ur hubby applies for 885 while you are offshore, then he is no longer on 485 and your dependency application will be terminated with no refund. That what i know as am in the same shoes.

BTW when did u apply for 485 subsequent?


----------



## Help (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your reply pancha69. I had applied it in April'2010. Initially, Our agent said that it will take 8 weeks to 12 weeks. But after application when my hubby called the immigration .They said that it will take 3 months to 4 months.

So, Our agent suggested that my hubby should apply for his PR as the rules are changing in July'2010 again. At the same time , he is also saying that , My application might not be affected becos these are two different scenarios. However, I am not convinced with his answer . Logically speaking, I am applying as a subsequent entry and if my husband status change than it will definitely affect my application. And that is the reason I am researching myself over the internet and found this site for discussion.


Thanks and Regards
Help


----------



## pancha69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Help said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply pancha69. I had applied it in April'2010. Initially, Our agent said that it will take 8 weeks to 12 weeks. But after application when my hubby called the immigration .They said that it will take 3 months to 4 months.
> 
> So, Our agent suggested that my hubby should apply for his PR as the rules are changing in July'2010 again. At the same time , he is also saying that , My application might not be affected becos these are two different scenarios. However, I am not convinced with his answer . Logically speaking, I am applying as a subsequent entry and if my husband status change than it will definitely affect my application. And that is the reason I am researching myself over the internet and found this site for discussion.
> 
> ...


yes 485 subsequent entrants take 3 months to 6 months, my wife's also waititng on it, she applied in April10 as well. 

secondly, whose is this agent of urs?

if ur hubby is is on 485 visa. THE JULY RULES DOES NOT AFFECT HIM. the new rules does not affect him untill after 30 dec 2012. therefore he got till that date to apply for PR even am sure his visa expire well before that. i am on 485 as well and can apply for PR if i want to, but wount else my wifes app will be terminated.

ur hubbys application will affect your application. coz u will get ur visa epiry date till his visa expiery date. he will auto matically go to bridging visa when he applies his PR but then what abt u since u havent been even granted 485 by then to be in his application?

another make sure he does not reach the age of 30 before he applies. else not eligeble. i suggest visit more agents as well regarding this.

to me get ur 485 cum down immediatly apply for PR together, both of u then in bridging visa.


the quicker he puts in his app, the quicker the agent gets his commision!! so bear that in mind.

now these are my views, i may be wrong but its the best i could offer you of what i know. i may be right i may be wrong, but its what i know.


----------



## Help (Jun 8, 2010)

Again, thanks a lot for sharing your information with me. I have mailed my agent regarding all these queries and waiting for his reply. 

Lets see what he has to say ? And will share the information with you too 


Regards
Help


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

*Please do reply as iam now in ur situation .*



Help said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> My husband has a Australian GSM Visa 485 and I have applied for GSM 485 (Subsequent entrant) through the status of my Husband visa and its pending. My husband is planning to apply for Visa -885 now before reaching his 30 years of age.
> 
> ...


hey , 
Iam in ur situation now ..my husband is going to get by end of this month 485 visa subclass .Could u tell me how long did it take to go australia as a partner on 485 subclass visa .please reply!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

HI , 
As iam in the same situation as urs .please do share ur experience .how long does it take to ur partner on 485 visa to Australia .pleaseeeeeeeee replyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!

Its soo hard for us to live awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,


I've applied 485 subsequent entrant visa for my wife on 3/7/2013. Still no CO allocated yet. One of my friend's wife got the visa in 40 days only.
Please let me know if its normal time frame.
Thanks


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi vkdarolia, 

It depends definitely on the rush of these subclasses.

If u applied 3 July 2013 then you can at least track which months they have allocated the c.o
Check below the link :Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

So according to your case all the cases till may 2013 has been allocated to a case officer.

Give it at least 60 days for them to at least allocate the c.o

I following this link. It gives accurate ino.
It took 60 days for me


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Jas_poo,

Thanks for your quick response.
This link doesn't show the 485 subsequent entrant visa allocation date, it only shows about 489 SE. 
Also, do i wait for 60days from the date of application (3/7/2013) or from now? Because this allocation dates page last updated on 29/7/2013. 
I'm also thinking to apply visitor visa.. Do u reckon?

Thanks


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi vkdarolia,

Well I know that it says 489. Earlier we used to have 485 and now it doesnt have any allocation dates for susbsequent entrant 485 (Because the DIAC has changed its category)

However, from the date you have applied count from there 60 days approx.

Regarding, visitor visa I would recommend no, as your going to create more complexity in the matter since you have already applied for your wife under 485.

This subsequent entrant visa for 485 is such a simple process and with no dramas you will be allocated in about 2 months.

All the best.


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

*Desperate*

Hi vkdarolia,

I am exact same situation as you and I getting really desperate now. I applied it for my de-facto bf, application was received by immi in adelaide on 5 Aug, and application fee was charged on credit card on 13 Aug, but we did not receive any letter or invoice until we force our very unhelpful agent to give a call last week on 27 Aug then immi finally send us an acknowledgement letter with a case number and application number as well as the invoice for the application fee paid. 

Have you receive any acknowledgement letter from the immi yet and was the paper application you sent in a decision ready file? cuz u applied one month earlier than me and still dnt have a co till now, then god knows when our case will have a co??

am really worry so just wanna know whats your application status?? Thanks!!


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Olee_oli,

I applied my wife 485 visa on 3/7/2013 and on 9/7/2013 i got the acknowledgement from immi. 
Also, my application not a decision ready.

No update on my application as of now.

Good luck


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

Thanks for your reply, its good to know someone is also out there waiting for the same visa as you know the immi has changed the category and i bet there are very few ppl applying for 485SE now.

We send in our application with Medical check and Police check, so basically its kinda decision ready, just a statutory declaration left to send in once case officer is allocated.

You said that your friend's wife got visa in just 40 days, you mind tell me when did they applied? was it a while ago already?

hope your wife can get visa soon as well and maybe give a post here if you have any update plssssss? lol Thanks a lot!!


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Olee_oli,

My friend applied for his wife in feb 2013 and got visa in march. 
Well, lets see how long they take now.
Thanks


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

In case you wonder, just want to tell you that I got update from our agent saying that the current queue is quite long, so will at least take 2 months for an officer to be allocated


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi olee_oli,

Thanks to letting me know. But its more than 2 months already on 3/9/2013. Still waiting for CO to be allocated.
I'll give you update if i got to know something about my application.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

My agent said should count from the application date, which i think in your case is 9/7/2013. So i think should be soon, like at least have to wait 2 months, so probably by the time visa is granted will already be 3 months.

Let stay patience and keep each other posted, cheers!!


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi olee_oli, 

Thanks to letting me know. Appreciate you reply as i feel much relief.
Wish good luck for ur application. Hope u get as soos as possible.

Thanks


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

Just wonder whether you have heard any news from immi yet??


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi olee_oli,

I haven't got any update from Immi yet. Don't know its more than 60 days already. 
What's your agent said about these applications?

Thanks


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

Well all that my agent said is at least 2 months, I guess, i mean from my point of view, I think from application date till visa grant date will take around 3 months. Seems the queue is pretty long now.

Btw, where is your wife atm? have she did her body check and police check yet? My bf sent in application with all these docs, just needa send another statutory declaration (cuz we are de-facto) and his pcc from his hometown, but I already have these docs ready in agent's hand. So I reckon you should start arranging these documents as they usually take long time. 

Cheers


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi olee_oli,

thanks for your reply.
Well i have the police check ready. Haven't done the health check, just waiting for CO.
Do you reckon, i should get her health check as she is in overseas.


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia, 

Well you can check online where in india she can do body check, cuz only certain medical centre is accepted by aus immi.


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Olee_oli,

Thanks for your info. I just checked the immi website allocation page(Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications) which is updated on 13/09/2013 showing application before 14/06/2013 has been allocated to CO. Thats means 90 days approx. to allocate CO.

Check this page.

Thanks


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

I think u got misled by previous replies.

Yes u may use that link as a guide line but remember, 489 visas r processing in General Skilled Migration visa processing centre, but 485 visas r processed in Temporary visa centre in adelaide or brisbane, so basically the statistic does not apply to our case, but then as a reference would be gd!

cheers


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi olee_oli,

I'm very confused with those info. Also very depressed as i called up to immi regarding the status and processing time. I was informed that it may take up to 6 months thats what they said. Don't know what to do. 

Lets see wait for another 2-3 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

Good new, We have received letter from our co today requesting some documents.

My bf is indian as well, you have any idea how long its gonna take for the regional passport office to issue the police clearance certificate?

Plus i think you should as well start arrange the docs for your wife to speed up the process once co is allocated!!

Cheers


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi olee_oli,

Great to hear about you. 
Well, RPO usually issues the PCC on the spot in many cases. But sometime takes 2-4 weeks if they need some other clearance,
I have already got PCC for my wife, almost everything i have for visa application.

So, you already got the CO allocated and when?

But still no updates of my application as of now, its more than 10 weeks. Please ask your agent for processing time again if he has any update..



Thanks!


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

Well ya, my bf is doing an online application now for pcc and make appointment to the passport office. i think he did it through this link Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva please correct me if im wrong lol 

Well It sounds a bit weird for you not receiving any co letter yet as our application was officially lodged on 12 August (as shown on the acknowledgement letter) so we received co notice today, so basically it only took around a month for co to be allocated.

I think if you applied more than a month earlier than us you should seriously check you email like junk email. if you have received the acknowledge letter you should already have your application number or file number, just try to call them tmr and quote to number and tell them the situation see what they gonna say. cuz it doesn't make sense that you still havn't hav any co because 485 visa is exempt frm priority processing!!


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,

Oh also, just want to know does the marital status being shown on the PCC?? Thanks!!


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi olee_oli,,


Well on PCC it doesn't show marital status. It only shows name of applicant, applicant's father name and address.

Also, I called up immi twice in this month and last month but they told that there no update about your application, was advised that might take 3-6 months. 

Cheers!


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

no need for marital status just take ur passport with that pcc form thats it u will ur pcc at same day also if u r lucky or u will get sms from rpo to collect ur pcc


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Olee_oli,

I called up immi yesterday about the status and delay of my application. They advised me that it may take between 3-6 months. Also, i told them that few of applicants lodged the files 1 months ago their applications has been opened.
They said every application is different. Don't know what to do. It may take another month. 

Well, how about ur application going on. Got the PCC yet?

Cheers!


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia ,

hmmm that sounds weird. Have your wife been to Aus before? my bf been here since 2009, so i guess the only thing different will be this one?? or maybe it depends on how long the original 485 holder's visa left?

my bf went to RPO yesterday, but he couldnt get it same day, i wasn't sure what he mean but i think he said like he sent the docs from RPO to a police station and need some signature there, but he said he "did sth" to make the work faster lol then once its done with police, docs will sent back to RPO and they will sms him to pick up.


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi
i have applied for my wife's subsequent entranat visa on 14th june 2013 through a registred migration agent..but till date not even case officer allocated to the file.my wife is actually here in australia on a visitor with me since 6th july 2013.why there is no CO even after more than 3 months.Is it because my wife is here?Can some one tells me about this. My 485 visa is expiring on feb 2014.


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Narib150,

Have you called up immi about your situation. As i saw on Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications page it shows that SE application lodged before 14 june have been allocated. 

Just called up immi and ask them about ur application status.


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi
my agent this week called to immigration they said soon case officer will be allocated.
i have applied for my wife 485 subsequent entrant visa. on DMIA website they are showing info about 489 subsequent applicant and not about 485 subsequent entrant.my wife is going back on next week as her 3 months visitor visa is expiring in 14 days.are they not opening my wife's file because she on shore.?
Can i also call immigration because i lodged my file through agent?


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi narib150, 


have u ask ur agent about this situation that she is onshore? And yes u can call to DIAC regarding ur wife's visa file. All u need is file number and few of urs and ur wife's details like passport number DOB etc.


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi VKdarolia,
have you got your wifes 485 visa or allocated case officer?


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Narib150,

Not yet! Still waiting for CO.


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey narib150,

Did you call to immi about your wife's application.


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

hey vkdarolia,

hows it going with your application? maybe u should double check with your email like junk mail stuff like that.

I have sent in all requested docs last Friday, like the pcc, insurance letter and birth certificate. Wondering how long its gonna take for co to verify.

I search a lot and its true every case seems to have different process time even exempt from priority.


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey olee_oli,

CO usually takes very fast to verify documents.


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Narib150,

Any updates on your application.


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Olee_oli,

Any news about ur application


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hi Narib150,
> 
> Any updates on your application.


Hi vkdarolia
Nothing..still waiting.let me know if you get any updates.
cheers


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

narib150 said:


> Hi vkdarolia
> Nothing..still waiting.let me know if you get any updates.
> cheers


Hey narib150,

What is the wait time your agent told you about these 485 SE Visa? As i called up immi last month and they told upto 6 months. 
Also, information on immi website(allocation date page) applies to our case or not?


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

hey vkdarolia,

Yes my bf's visa was granted ytd morning.

So basically our time line is, paper application received in adelaide on 5 Aug; received acknowledgement letter on 27 Aug (after our agent chased up becuase fee was deducted on 13 Aug), the letter indicated that the application date was 12 Aug; got contact by CO on 17 Sep; send in all docs on 27 Sep evening; visa granted on 3 Oct.

But too bad cuz of sydney international fleet festival, earliest ticket available is 13 Oct 

Actually, i wondered maybe cuz my visa is expiring on 14 Sep next yr, thats y the case been process earlier. When will your visa expire?


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

olee_oli said:


> hey vkdarolia,
> 
> Yes my bf's visa was granted ytd morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Olee_oli,

Good to hear that your bf got the visa.

Well my visa will expire next year march (only 5 months left) and now its more than 3 months now. On the acknowledgment letter my wife's visa lodgement date is 3/7/2013. 

I dont know how do i chase up with them about my application.


----------



## olee_oli (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi vkdarolia,


hmmmm weird, cuz m pretty sure this visa is exempt from priority system.

You should seriously call and ask them, they should be able to provide you details whether your file is allocated or not, or whether its close to allocation.

You can as well quote our timeline and ask them why is there such difference; and double check whether this visa is priority exempt or not.


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hey narib150,
> 
> What is the wait time your agent told you about these 485 SE Visa? As i called up immi last month and they told upto 6 months.
> Also, information on immi website(allocation date page) applies to our case or not?


Hi
he is not telling me exact time.he says some time you gets visa in less than 2 months.depends on your luck.i m not sure that immi allocation dates applies to our case or not becoz it says 489 subclass.
my wife has left australia today as her 3 month visa was expiring tommorrow.
its will be 4 months on 14th october since i lodged my wifes 485 SE visa.
what is immigration saying? can you inform me?


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

narib150 said:


> Hi
> he is not telling me exact time.he says some time you gets visa in less than 2 months.depends on your luck.i m not sure that immi allocation dates applies to our case or not becoz it says 489 subclass.
> my wife has left australia today as her 3 month visa was expiring tommorrow.
> its will be 4 months on 14th october since i lodged my wifes 485 SE visa.
> what is immigration saying? can you inform me?


Hi narib150,

Immi says upto 6 months as i called them last time on 28 sep.

Have u tried calling them up?


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hi narib150,
> 
> Immi says upto 6 months as i called them last time on 28 sep.
> 
> Have u tried calling them up?


Hi 
have u heard annything from immi about your wifes 485 visa?
i did not call immi as my agent has send email to immi..but he did not recieve any response.
have u called again to immi?


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey narib150,

No updates yet. 

Still waiting for that. I called up on 11 oct and immi says upto 6 months.

How about your case any news?


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hey narib150,
> 
> No updates yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Vkdarolia

No new news..Still waiting for CO...
it is so surprising even after 4 months not even CO is allocated.
can do nothing except wait..
allocation dates on immi says all cases filed before 14th june has been allocated CO.
my acknowlegement letter says date of visa application is 14th june, but top of the letter date says 17th june..which date should i follow?
if we go by immi website allocation date table probably we will get CO in next allocation.what do you think?how often they update allocation table?


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

narib150 said:


> Hi Vkdarolia
> 
> No new news..Still waiting for CO...
> it is so surprising even after 4 months not even CO is allocated.
> ...


Hi vkdarolia
Any updates about your wife"s visa.
i called immi on 18th october they said upto 6 months..
let me know if you have any info


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Any new updates on subsequent entrant visa,,,thanks


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Any updates on subsequent entrant visa,,,,thankd


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Prabinlisiya said:


> Any new updates on subsequent entrant visa,,,thanks


hi Prabinlisiya
have you got any news about 485 subsequent entrant visa?
i have applied for my wife on 14th june but still waiting for CO to be allocated.
thanks


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hey narib150,
> 
> No updates yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Vkdarolia
friend do you have any updates about your wife 485 subsequent entrant visa..have you been allocated CO?
kindly reply
thanks


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

narib150 said:


> Hi Vkdarolia
> friend do you have any updates about your wife 485 subsequent entrant visa..have you been allocated CO?
> kindly reply
> thanks


Hey narib150

No updates yet. I dont know why its taking so long.


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hey narib150
> 
> No updates yet. I dont know why its taking so long.


Hi Vkdarolia
Have you talked to your agent or called immigration?
i called immigration thrice..each time they said "it may take 6 months"


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

narib150 said:


> Hi Vkdarolia
> Have you talked to your agent or called immigration?
> i called immigration thrice..each time they said "it may take 6 months"


Hi Narib150,

Two days ago CO has been allocated to my file. What about ur visa file?


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hi Narib150,
> 
> Two days ago CO has been allocated to my file. What about ur visa file?


Hi vkdarolia
Congrats! i have also been allocated CO last week.they asked for medical and health insurance.what documents they asked from you?


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

narib150 said:


> Hi vkdarolia
> Congrats! i have also been allocated CO last week.they asked for medical and health insurance.what documents they asked from you?


Hey narib150,

They asked for medical examination, health insurance, evidence of relationship.

Did they ask you for relationship evidence.


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi vkdarolia
they have not asked me for evidence of relationship as i already submitted the evidence when i lodged my application such as call history,chat history..
you can send them call history between you and your wife that should be enough.
cheers!!


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hey narib150,
> 
> They asked for medical examination, health insurance, evidence of relationship.
> 
> Did they ask you for relationship evidence.


Hi Vkdarolia
how long they take to grant visa after medicals?


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

narib150 said:


> Hi Vkdarolia
> how long they take to grant visa after medicals?


Hey Narib150

I already got the visa on 12 nov just after 2 days of medical. How about urs buddy?


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

vkdarolia said:


> Hey Narib150
> 
> I already got the visa on 12 nov just after 2 days of medical. How about urs buddy?


Hi vkdarolia
congrats!!! i got the visa on 18th November. finally after long wait we both got the visa.Thanks for keep posting during all this time.
wish you good luck for the future..


----------



## vkdarolia (Aug 30, 2013)

narib150 said:


> Hi vkdarolia
> congrats!!! i got the visa on 18th November. finally after long wait we both got the visa.Thanks for keep posting during all this time.
> wish you good luck for the future..


Congrates buddy. Wish you the same.


----------



## logicdotsystems (Jun 28, 2016)

*485 Subsequent | Help Required*

Hello everyone,

I have applied 485 dependent for my girl friend and it shows 1st of April 2015 as received date and i have not heard anything from them yet. We have just received an email that your application has received from a case officer.

Is that the actual case officer who is looking after my case?

Any suggestions on current processing time? 

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## ringu412 (May 25, 2016)

logicdotsystems said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have applied 485 dependent for my girl friend and it shows 1st of April 2015 as received date and i have not heard anything from them yet. We have just received an email that your application has received from a case officer.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I will apply for my wife subsequent entrant on 5 August  Hope we can get the visa soon, How's yours?


----------



## Flygirlmary28 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm applying for a subsequent entrant for 485 since my husband is in Australia and has already been granted his Post Graduate stream visa. I'm a little confused with the form. Since my husband already has his visa approved, is he still considered included in the application I'm lodging?

Any help from anyone of you would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kirandavid (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi

I am planning to apply 485 visa for my wife as subsequent entrant. Can you please tell me the steps to apply for the visa. \i could not find much information in immigration website.

thanks


----------



## immad10 (Dec 14, 2017)

*485 subsequent entrant checklist*

Hello,

I am going to apply for my wife's 485 subsequent entrant visa. Can anyone tell me what documents is required when you apply for your wife's visa? 

I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you.


----------



## kamal4u (Mar 4, 2018)

logicdotsystems said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have applied 485 dependent for my girl friend and it shows 1st of April 2015 as received date and i have not heard anything from them yet. We have just received an email that your application has received from a case officer.
> 
> ...


hi logic..
i am in the same boat as yours.applied 485 subsequent entrant visa on 11th april 2017, got acknowledgement on 19th april 2017..no updated till now?..
every time my agent email the temporary graduate team..just get reply that its going through internal checks..dont know what checks they are doing...


----------

